# The surprise arrival of Archie Robertson 08/02/09 13 weeks early! Pictures attached.



## Dona

I was due Archie on 9th May so didn't even make the 2nd trimester. Anyway, here is the story of the baby that just couldn't wait. 

Monday 2nd Feb - Went to work expecting a normal day. I had a busy schedule in the morning and a team meeting in the afternoon (I manage a team of 12 ). It came to the last part of the meeting which my 2nd in command took for me, it was 3pm and I felt a wee bit wet so I went to the loo. I got a shock to see 3 big blood clots and lots of blood. Managed to get my hubby to pick me up and then off to the hospital we went. The snow was heavy and it took us an hr to get to the hospital when its only 15 mins from my work normally. Anyway gets to hospital and they told me to rest for the night as the bleeding started to settle. Baby is 26 weeks + 2

Tuesday - I was sent for a scan which found that my cervix were open 2cms and my placenta looked to be low lying. Started bleeding heavy and by night time I was having contractions. They gave me drugs which settled them. Was given one shot of steroids to mature the baby's lungs just in case he comes early. Back to the normal word as contractions stopped. 

Wednesday - told to have complete bed rest, had to pee in a bed pan. Had final shot of steroids so baby's lungs will be two weeks ahead of where he is just now.

Thursday - Had another scan to check my cervix and placenta. My cervix has now opened to 4 cms and placenta was not over the neck of the womb so they thought that I could have a natural birth. The told me to expect the baby in the next couple of days. We were both really shocked and scared, didn't know what to expect. The Dr came round from the special baby unit to tell us what to expect from a baby at 26 weeks or 27 weeks. We were shown round the unit. Hard to take all this in, especially that I was just at work a few days ago and now I was going to have my baby. 

Friday - Bed rest, heavy bleeding etc. Went back again to the labour suite as started having pains again. Was told to prepare myself to give birth soon.

Sat - Pains stopped but whilst waiting for a bed on the normal ward they started again and this time they were not stopping. I was in real labour. Totally scared stiff thinking about what my baby will be like. He is now 27 weeks exactly. My waters wouldn't break and I was finding it hard to push as he was so small my muscles couldn't hold on to him to push him out. 

Sun @ 1.28am - Anyway gave one big push and they broke, baby was born 10 mins later. Both myself and hubby can't get out of our heads the look on Archies face when he popped out, he looked startled. Archie was taken away to the resus room then into an incubator. He weighed in at 2lb 6oz which is a good size for his gestation - 27+2. He also came out breathing on his own and still is so the steroids done their job. 

Tues - left the hospital without Archie. This was one of the hardest things I have ever had to do in my life. Broke my heart and felt empty and lost. 

Today - getting into a routine and expressing milk. Archie is doing well, he is breathing own his own, eating well and each day his feed will increase by 1.5ml. He is on poo number 2 too! We have been told to take each day as it comes but our little Archie is a fighter and just devine. He will be out of there soon, you watch! 

Thanks for all your kind words and well wishes. This forum has gotten me through a miscarriage in April and now I will need your help and support though Archie's journey. 

Meet my little Archie for yourself....:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1890.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 360









IMG_1899.jpg
File size: 47.8 KB
Views: 292









IMG_1901.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 287


----------



## honey08

oh gosh hun, uv done so well ...... doing so well !! hope he gets stronger everyday,hes doing fab !! 
congrats :dance:


----------



## kirsty x

aww congrats he looks like hes doing really well


----------



## codex

thank-you for sharing your birth story and Archie is so cute!


----------



## hayley x

Awwww hes such a cutie :D he sounds like hes doing well :) Congratulations, hope he continues to get stronger everyday xxx


----------



## sam040509

Aww hun he is adorable, and looks pretty big for 27 weeks! Congrats to you and hubby and may little Archie get stronger everyday! x x x x


----------



## Lisalovesbean

Awww, Archie is so beautiful! 

Wishing him all the best and hoping he continues to thrive and comes home to his Mummy and Daddy as soon as possible! And also wishing you and your OH all my congratulations and that you get to take your boy home to begin a lovely, happy life together!

:hug:


----------



## Taranboo

Congratulations. So glad Archie is doing well. He is adorable. 

Take care

Tara
xx


----------



## puddingqueen

Well done and congratulations to you all. 

He is so beautiful. 

Hugs.

xx


----------



## kaybaby

congrads and i will be thinking of little Archie, he strong and a fighter!


----------



## fairywings

Aw so glad he is doing ok. :) Congratualtions, he is lovely. x


----------



## maddiwatts19

wow. what an amazing story, and what a gorgeous, strong little fighter you have there!
hope your little man keeps doing well and that you have him home soon!
:hugs: xxx


----------



## esther

He is just beautiful, congratulations xo


----------



## MegansMum

Wow, he is doing so well. Strong little bubba you have there. Congrats xxx


----------



## alio

well isn't he a peach!!!! well done you!! xx


----------



## Suze

Wow Dona, what a surprise and well done! He is beautiful and I'm sure he'll go from strength to strength x


----------



## krockwell

he is just beautiful!! Congrats hun. Can't wait to see him at home and in your arms!! :)


----------



## CamoQueen

He is so cute! Congratulations and I'm so happy to hear that he's doing well.


----------



## Lisa-2323

Awe dona he is lovely, well done to you huney over 2lb is really good. i was reading and you mentioned you were home after three days, cant the hospital find you a bed to stay there with him espec asa your breast feeding. I know they get extra funding for this but they prefer not to mention it. My little one was 8 weeks early and they let me stay for three weeks before he was allowed home. ask them sweetie, they wont tell you them selfs. good luck and please do keep us updated, congratulations to all three of you. well done his is going to be fine def and yo know what they say breast is best. XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Sherileigh

Awhh..bless him...he's such a cutie! I have 2 friends that had babies at 26wks and their children are 100% fine! At his weight...I'm sure he'll be quite the fighter!
:hugs:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats! I am glad all is well so far, and I hope things continue to go well! :hugs:


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and you are in our thoughts!


----------



## LousMom

congrats on the birth of your little miracle! he looks so beautiful! you'll all be in my prayers :)


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhh awwww he is amazing babe.. congrats!!! You must be so proud!!!! 
Hope you are keeping well.. keep us updated....:)


----------



## Jelly Bean

He's a sweet angel, and you're so lucky to get 13 more weeks with him than the rest of us will with our babies!!


----------



## SwissMiss

Aw he's so little!!! Congrats hon, keeping you and your little man in my prayers! He's doin' great! 
:hugs:


----------



## lollylou1

he is beautiful hun, congratulations and i hope he gets stronger every day

Lou
xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats hope little Archie is home with you soon xx


----------



## rita lewis

Congrats! he looks levelly and will be a little fighter!
xx


----------



## bluebell

Congrats on your gorgeous boy :cloud9: I hope he comes home soon!!

xx


----------



## baboo

congratulations! hes beautiful glad he's doing so well!
xx


----------



## Gwizz

Hes absolutely lovely - Well Done ... sending you some fairy dust to sprinkle over so he can be home sooner :dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lyndsey3010

Congratulations hun. Incredible story, you're little fighter is doing an amazing job
XX


----------



## pookies24feb09

Aww he is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9: He seems to be a little fighter :D xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

well done and well done to little Archie xx


----------



## Beth_18

thinking of you & a huge congrats x x x


----------



## leeanne

Wow. Congratulations and so glad to hear that he's doing well!


----------



## hexyewdancer

Aww he's so cute. Glad to hear he is doing well. Hope you are too. Congratulations on his arrival and well done on the birth. :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations, archies gorgeous, hope he is home soon x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

What a fighter. He's so cute.

Congratulations! :D


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Archie is gorgeous hon, hope he gets stronger everyday. Congrats


----------



## juliespencer9

hes gorgeous.
glad hes doing so well
xx


----------



## Emsy26

He's such a sweetheart xox
Well Done to you and your OH, best wishes to all 3 of you xox


----------



## emzlouize

congratulations on such a beautiful little soldier, ur so brave xxx


----------



## mrsholmes

glad he doing well:hug:


----------



## becky1978

Congrats to you and your little Archie - great name choice! x


----------



## Clartylou

Wow Dona! What a story. Glad you are doing well and Archie is breathing on his own. What a tropper. Sending you lots of get home soon Archie vibes.

Cx


----------



## SuzyQ

wow, sounds like your little boy doing well for his early appearance. Wishing you all well


----------



## navarababe

archie is soo cute, hope he gets home with u soon hun, stay strong x


----------



## wantababybump

Wow!! That is quite the entrance he made!! Congratulations!! I will be thinking of little Archie!! He's quite the fighter!! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh he is adorable. 
-x-


----------



## bethyb

Dona - I cant believe ur little man is here! Hes so small and yet so perfect!!
Hoping he gets home really soon! 
keep us updated on his progress. 
Take care hunny xxxx


----------



## massacubano

How precious he is Dona thank you for sharing with us little Archie! He is a fighter I can tell! :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## :D happy D:

so sweet hun, a true fighter !! :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

He is beautiful hun :)


----------



## emie

Well done hes really cute ..:hug:


----------



## thewebers

:crib:

Congratulations! Archie is absolutely handsome ~ sending our best wishes! Glad to hear you had a good team of folks helping you through this at the hospital...I read some horror stories ocassionally and it makes me nervous. So when I see that one of you ladies has a good experience considering, it relieves me :)

Enjoy the time with Archie as much as possible...he'll be home with Mommy and Daddy soon. Congrats again!

:) Linda


----------



## SJK

congrats, he is beautiful and a little fighter xxx


----------



## Gemma Lou

Congratulations to you and your hubs!
He is absolutely gorgeous. x x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Aww hes sooo cute xx


----------



## Dukechick

Congrats dona. Wow, he is quite the fighter isn't he? He's beautiful!! With the way he's going, he'll be home with you in no time :)


----------



## danapeter36

Oh hun he's perfect and your so brave! What a little star he is, and so cute!!!


----------



## kbaker09

He's lovely and looks like a little fighter! Well done to you and your OH for being brave! :hugs:


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats on your little man.
He's beautiful, and looks like such a strong little guy!


----------



## Zarababy1

hes sooo tiny but so lovely!!! x


----------



## elmaxie

Just spotted you and Archies birth story!

Awww he is sooo gorgeous! And is definately a little fighter!

Hoping he is going from strength to strength and will be home with mummy and daddy soon...:hugs:

CONGRATULATIONS!

Emma.xx


----------



## AubreyK80

Oh hun it brought tears to my eyes to read your baby story hun, Congrats on your beautiful strong little boy . You are a strong women hun and so brave, congrats again, everyday your little boy will get stronger and stronger, cant wait to hear when you have him home with you and your husband in your arms .


:hug::hug:


----------



## baby#4due2/16

hope he continues to do well....god bless you and ur lil one


----------



## Chris77

Awww congrats! He's adorable! He looks like he's doing well; such a strong little fighter! I hope he's home with his mom and dad soon!


----------



## samantha_sarah

hes beautiful dona! Im so glad hes doing so well hun xxxxx


----------



## Jem

Congratulations! What a shock it must be to be a mummy now!!!! All my love and best wishes to you all, he's adorable and a fighter!!! x


----------



## Belle

Oh wow babes!! He is beautiful!!
HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! XX


----------



## dizzy duck

Huge congratulations, is so adorable and a total fighter, I hope he gets stronger day by day, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## ribboninthesky

Awwww Dona, just noticed this thread, Archie is adorable!!!!!

Hope he is doing well hun xxxxx


----------



## princessttc

Congrats:hug:


----------



## keldac

Congratulations on your early arrival! He is lovely!
My little girl was born 7 weeks early on 1st February. We are still in SCBU - a very scary time with lots of ups and downs - but hopefully we will be home next week.
Please feel free to PM if you need to talk, cry or scream!
Kelly x


----------



## aurora32

Gz hunn, hope your little man continues to fight and get stronger.

:hug:


----------



## MandaR

Blimey what a little fighter you have there he is adorable.

TO be honest I am sitting at work trying not to cry... I am 27 weeks today and looking at little Archie just puts into perspective how big or little which ever way you look at it my little man is.

Huge well done and congratulations. :hug:


----------



## bklove

What a story, go Archie go!!


----------



## chel27

awwww congrats hun, hes gorgeous!!! i know how you feel with the heartache of leaving the hospital without your LO, my lil amy was born at 34 weeks and is still in scbu. they will be fighting fit and out before you know it xxx


----------

